# My timber framing attempt



## VikingCarpenter (Nov 23, 2017)

My try at timber framing. Made sketchup model. Found fallen logs in wood, took them out, made them square using chainsaw and axe. Then Lots of googling and learning later it all came together.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DKMD (Nov 23, 2017)

The house looks great!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 24, 2017)

What a grand project , with marvelous results!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 24, 2017)

I love it. Wish you could come and help me build something


----------



## VikingCarpenter (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank yhou all! Ill keep reporting my progres on house!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2017)

Thats Fantastic Martins! Looks like a lot of work..... will this be your new home?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2017)

Pretty damned amazing! Keep posting progress shots!


----------



## VikingCarpenter (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm living in it. Interior is done. Needs finishing exterior and I am planning to add an estension with garage...


----------

